# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Contaminación transgénica de cultivos y alimentos: impactos e implicaciones

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
Adjunto, comparto con ustedes un documento que fue aceptado para su publicación en la revista Biocenosis (CEA-UNED, Costa Rica), sobre la contaminación transgénica de cultivos y alimentos. 
Es un documento algo extenso, pero lo comparto -sin haberlo leído completo- por la cita que aparece al principio del texto, que coincide con uno de mis puntos de vista en contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú: 
"Más vale pecar por prevenir lo que no es posible de remediar." (Filipa Roncon de Vilhena).  
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Minam actuará contra contaminación ambiental y de alimentos por minería ilegal Artículo: Perú evalúa junto a 11 países de Latinoamérica impacto de contaminación por plaguicidas en alimentos Artículo: Aprueban permiso para cultivar una papa transgénica en la UE Contaminación transgénica de cultivos y alimentos: impactos e implicaciones Instan a regiones a emprender estudios para enfrentar mejor impactos del cambio climático

----------

golcito18

----------

